# The Forgotten War  The Forgotten Warriors



## longknife (Apr 11, 2014)

I unabashedly post this from a Breitbart source and don't give a damn what you Lefties and Peaceniks think of it! 

When President Bush was in office and we were engaged in Iraq and Afghanistan, we got day after day of media reports on the number of killed and injured. Now, with the Bumbler-in-Chief in office, WE HEAR NOTHING.



> In a nation of over three hundred million people, it's easy enough to overlook the fact that approximately 35,000 of our bravest and most honorable citizens are still very much engaged in a war; living, breathing, and dying far away from all they love... and all who love them. Never in the course of our nations history have so few taken on the responsibility of defending so many.
> 
> Our warriors, halfway through their thirteenth year of battle, fight night after night against a savage enemy determined to destroy our way of life. And their nation turns its proverbial back. We have bills to pay, people to see, movies to watch.
> 
> Our silence is deafening.




Read the rest of the piece @ The Forgotten War... the Forgotten Warrior


----------



## member (Apr 14, 2014)

longknife said:


> _*I unabashedly post this from a Breitbart source and don't give a damn what you Lefties and Peaceniks think of it!*_
> 
> _When President Bush was in office and we were engaged in Iraq and Afghanistan, we got day after day of media reports on the number of killed and injured. Now, with the Bumbler-in-Chief in office, *WE HEAR NOTHING*._
> 
> ...



the President.  he's been busy....last week, Al sharpton had a shin-dig at his crib, the National Action Network -- the President was there.  it was all about the civil rights movement and how we still have white and colored public bathrooms, and how they still can't vote or get jobs and....earn a living (billions) "singing" (rapping - ich)  but still...it's NOT _his_ fault this happened.  perhaps, mr. knife, you can answer one or two things...(i'm sorry, i STILL don't...grasp it yet).

the soldier up there..............SO, what's the story again:  he's over there fighting (there & in iraq) -- so i can enjoy all this freedom i have here in america.


(i mean, i got the part where...if we didn't go there (_and ..*there*_), i'm still free.  but, we did go there....am i 'freer' now) ??????????

is that what i'm supposed to be feeling (*EXTRA FREEDOM*) instead of................disgust.

just wondering........


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 14, 2014)

Please leave Pres. Obama alone!!

He is still "evolving"...........


----------



## member (Jun 14, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> "Please leave Pres. Obama alone!!  He is still "evolving"...........







​




 You, haven't got a leg to stand on "*Sunni*-man."






_and_....I _AIN'T_ got my head or face covered while I'm talking to your "muslim" self.


~~~~~~> *You* 

 got some NERVE talking about ANYONE on planet EARTH Not..."*EVOLVED*" enough for you.........



*You* 

 Gotta be kidding me.



_You know what you need to do_:




Put down your non-_*evolving*_-BOOK of EVIL, bitch.... 



.........and come live in the 'normal' civilized world.


Listen TWERP - all I have to do is LOOK at the UN-*EVOLVED* world you (and your fellow-cult-followers) live in.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 14, 2014)

longknife said:


> I unabashedly post this from a Breitbart source and don't give a damn what you Lefties and Peaceniks think of it!
> 
> When President Bush was in office and we were engaged in Iraq and Afghanistan, we got day after day of media reports on the number of killed and injured. Now, with the Bumbler-in-Chief in office, WE HEAR NOTHING.
> 
> ...




I live in an area with Navy and Marines...we haven't forgotten here.   Maybe in places where there is not base....but not here.


----------



## Camp (Jun 14, 2014)

The dude was just there a couple of weeks ago.

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=PV-HADQyC78]Obama makes surprise Afghanistan visit - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ogibillm (Jun 14, 2014)

Afghanistan was the forgotten war. Emphasis on was. It was forgotten as soon as an excuse to attack Iraq could be ginned up and it remained that way until Bush left office.

As for the article - Clint Lorance had his day in court. I feel badly for him that he was ever in that situation, but he made his choices and now has to live with the consequences.


----------



## Camp (Jun 14, 2014)

bodecea said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > I unabashedly post this from a Breitbart source and don't give a damn what you Lefties and Peaceniks think of it!
> ...



This is just a ploy to appear as though one group of Americans is somehow more patriotic than another group, or in this case, supportive of troops. That Brietbart segment needs to shore things up after the despicable display they gave attacking a returned POW and his family.


----------



## whitehall (Jun 14, 2014)

The media called Korea the "forgotten war", which was untrue and an insult to American G.I.'s, because they wanted to protect the fake legacy of Truman and MacArthur. Afghanistan is truly a forgotten war because Barry Hussein and the democrats are stuck with it and they can't stop it and they don't want to fight it. The crazy Cindy Sheehan anti-war demonstrators were all over the place when Bush was president and we have essentially the same situation under Obama but there isn't an anti-war demonstrator to be found and the left wing media is relatively silent about it.


----------

